
Show HN: Lanes Goals – building a todo app for your ambitions - welanes
https://lanes.io/#/goals
======
welanes
Hey HN. So in the 'Ask HN: How to learn new things better' thread I floated
the idea of a moodboard for your goals, optimistically promising I'd 'grab a
coffee and get this shipped'

...17 days (and many coffees) later...

and it's finally live.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298167)

